# Cool first post in here; 20 round magazine



## GunDisaster (Jan 31, 2006)

My favorite accessory is my 20 round magazine. It is factory made and works just as well as my other magazines. I love having that extra firepower.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet deal - I never knew they were factory mags...


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Sweet. I kick myself now when I passed up a deal on some hi cap mags for a 96 the other day on Gunbroker. Was a set up 5 mags that could hold 20.


----------

